# Canon R Black Friday deal



## sanj (Nov 20, 2019)

Friends. I want to buy the R. If any of you come to know where it is being sold for a good price, will you be kind enough at post here? PLS. THX.


----------



## sanj (Nov 21, 2019)

Buller


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 21, 2019)

Sanj just go here https://www.cpricewatch.com/
Or email Gordon and he will let you know what is available. The site is 100% legit I have bought a lot of stuff through them.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 21, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Sanj just go here https://www.cpricewatch.com/
> Or email Gordon and he will let you know what is available. The site is 100% legit I have bought a lot of stuff through them.


I can also vouch for Gordon.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 21, 2019)

sanj said:


> Buller


I think you meant Bueller...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 22, 2019)

Sanj,









Super Hot, Black Friday Special: EOS R + RF 35mm + Adapter $1899 | Canon Camera and Lens Deals - Canon Price Watch







www.cpricewatch.com


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 22, 2019)

Just get it--if portraits, landscapes, or still-lifes are your bag, baby.


----------



## sanj (Nov 23, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Sanj,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold out. :-(


----------



## unfocused (Nov 25, 2019)

sanj said:


> Sold out. :-(


Click on the link at CPW and you will get a form that you can send to Gordon to be on the waitlist. He will notify you by email if it become available again.


----------

